# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012



## xfishbonex (2. Mai 2012)

:g Viel Glück Männers es geht noch was und sie sind richtig fett:g


----------



## venni-kisdorf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

so ich fang dann mal an, 

gestern Als (DK) 4 mal silber auf der fusselrute alle knapp unter 40 cm, war für die großen wohl zu warm. 

hab selbst trotz sonnencreme nen heftigen sonnenbrand bekommen.... 

ich glaube bei diesem wetter gehts wohl eher abends oder morgens .... 

Ach ja von alulatten war weit und breit nichts zu sehen hab keinen einzigen ans band bekommen ....  

gruß
Stephan


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> so ich fang dann mal an,
> 
> gestern Als (DK) 4 mal silber auf der fusselrute alle knapp unter 40 cm, war für die großen wohl zu warm.
> 
> ...


 
Ich war bis zum 28 April auf Als und da soll das Wasser mit 5-6 Grad noch zu kalt gewesen sein. Nun ist es eine Woche später schon zu warm? Habe die letzten beiden Jahre auf Als eine Nullnummer gehabt. Na ja, in diesem Jahr eine kleine, die nicht wirklich zählt.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich war bis zum 28 April auf Als und da soll das Wasser mit 5-6 Grad noch zu kalt gewesen sein. Nun ist es eine Woche später schon zu warm? Habe die letzten beiden Jahre auf Als eine Nullnummer gehabt. Na ja, in diesem Jahr eine kleine, die nicht wirklich zählt.


 Und das verstehe ich überhaubt nicht alle meine kollegen die die insel besuchen 
auch in dein zeitraum wo du da bis 
besacken die sich mit fischen 
endweder kannst du nicht angeln 
oder du hast keine haken am vorfach 
anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Hallo Jungs,#h

ich war gestern mal wieder bei uns an der Küste unterwegs! 

Das Wasser war sehr trübe und anfangs durch den leichten Nordwind auch etwas wellig. Wind und Wellen ließen später etwas nach, trotzdem war ich wegen der recht braunen Brühe skeptisch.|kopfkrat
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, als ich schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben hatte, gabs endlich den ersehnten, hammerharten Einschlag in der Rute und mit viel Getobe landete dann eine gut genährte 49er Meerforelle in meinem Kescher. #6
Kurze Zeit später, fing ich dann noch meinen ersten Hornecht des Jahres ... nun wird es in nächster Zeit etwas schwieriger, die Meerforellen zwischen den Hornis rauszupicken!

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Und das verstehe ich überhaubt nicht alle meine kollegen die die insel besuchen
> auch in dein zeitraum wo du da bis
> besacken die sich mit fischen
> endweder kannst du nicht angeln
> ...


 
Na ich kann nicht angeln und die anderen die mit waren und die, die wir getroffen haben, es waren eine Menge, auch nicht. #h

Ich will ja nicht sagen, das gar nichts gefangen wurde. Nur eben vereinzelnd. Aber berauschend war es nicht und in der Überzahl eben nur die Kinderstube.

Nachtrag: Was mir aber in den zwei Jahren Als aufgefallen ist. Um so weiter man von der Insel runter kommt und das fängt schon in Sonderburg im Angelgeschäft an, um so mehr und größer werden die gefangenen Fische.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

.....mittags Feierabend gemacht und mit nem Freund ab an die dänische Küste....die Trutten waren mal wieder zickig....ein einziger Nachläufer...dann kam der Hornpieper.....ein paar blieben hängen....



...danach noch ein wenig Frustbewältigung...ab an mein zuverlässiges Dorschriff.....man was haben die heute "Dampf" gehabt.....



...in 90 Minuten gab es für mich über 25 Dorsche für meinen Kollegen über 15....10 davon haben wir mitgenommen



.....zum Mittag gibt es Dorschcurry....
ähmmmm....eigentlich war der Zielfisch ein anderer.....|kopfkrat


----------



## sei (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Steinbutt:
kann man bei Dir (in der Nähe von Zingst) denn gut auf Mefo angeln oder muss ich da weiter weg fahren? Welche Strände und kann man die gut erreichen? Bin in 3 Wochen in der Nähe und wollte es mal auf Mefo und Hornis versuchen!


----------



## Wolleraer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Heiko Petri Heil


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Hallo xfishbonex, 

um mal dem Anglerlatein etwas entgegen zu stellen. Hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit meinem dänischen Kollegen aus Sonderburg gehabt. Früher, vor 10 Jahren etwa, war es so gewesen, das du nur auf dem Kegnaesdamm anhalten musstest und auf die Sandbank geworfen und deine Meerforellen bekommen hast. Die haben da den Tobiasfisch nachgestellt. Das ist aber bei weitem nicht mehr so. Mal eine kleine Rechnung von wegen, deine Kumpels haben sich da alle besackt mit Fischen. Zur Hochzeit laufen da 300 - 400 Angler in der Woche über die Insel. Am WE sind es noch mehr. Damit also jeder Angler nur einen Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen kann, sind das 300 - 400 Fische in der Woche. Wenn sich nun alle besacken, die da angeln, wären das also an die 3000 bis 4000 Fische in der Woche. Die Relation sieht aber anders aus. Da kommen zur Zeit in der Woche höchstens 50 gute Fische raus. Davon haben einige sogar 2 Stück gefangen weil, zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort. Das heißt also, das zwischen 270 – 370 Angler wieder Schneider nach Hause fahren. Aber sag`s keinem weiter. Die Wochenendhausbesitzer leben gerade in der Nebensaison vom Mythos.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,#h
> 
> ich war gestern mal wieder bei uns an der Küste unterwegs!
> 
> ...



Moin Heiko, #h

auch von mir noch ein Petri zu Deinem Fang. #6
Für "Abwechslung" in der Fischpalette ist jetzt also gesorgt.
Noch stimmt die Relation. :q
Vielleicht bleibt es ja noch ein paar Tage dabei. Habe nächste Woche ein verlängertes WE! :vik:  Donnerstag bis Sonntag. #6
Dir weiterhin noch viel Erfolg. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Dr.Hook75 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> .....mittags Feierabend gemacht und mit nem Freund ab an die dänische Küste....die Trutten waren mal wieder zickig....ein einziger Nachläufer...dann kam der Hornpieper.....ein paar blieben hängen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von "Frust" konnte dann auch absolut keine Rede mehr sein. Ganz im Gegenteil...Hat Spaß gemacht Drillinger.


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Na ich kann nicht angeln und die anderen die mit waren und die, die wir getroffen haben, es waren eine Menge, auch nicht. #h
> 
> Ich will ja nicht sagen, das gar nichts gefangen wurde. Nur eben vereinzelnd. Aber berauschend war es nicht und in der Überzahl eben nur die Kinderstube.
> 
> Nachtrag: Was mir aber in den zwei Jahren Als aufgefallen ist. Um so weiter man von der Insel runter kommt und das fängt schon in Sonderburg im Angelgeschäft an, um so mehr und größer werden die gefangenen Fische.


Entweder machst du was falsch hast zu wenig Ausdauer oder bist einfach zu selten los.Solltest mal mehr fischen anstatt hier im Forum aktiv zu sein und zu warten bis jemand was fängt und die Gps Daten postet:q.So oft bzw. immer kann man doch garnicht an den Mefos vorbeiangeln.Bei einem Binnenländer der nur 1-2 mal im Jahr an die Küste kommt ok kann passieren aber bei so wenig wie du fängst als Künstenjung würd ich mir mal gedanken machen woran das liegt.Wohne auch in Sh und mengenmäßig war es echt nicht so gut wie die Jahre davor.Dafür hat jeder meiner Kollegen dies Jahr gute Fische von 64-70cm gehabt.Natürlich auch einige kleinere.Und von denen warn auch viele nicht allzu oft los dieses Frühjahr.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> So oft bzw. immer kann man doch garnicht an den Mefos vorbeiangeln.


 
Doch das geht. Besonders nachdem ich ausschließlich auf die Fuselrute umgestiegen bin. Nur, ich stehe auch dazu. Wir haben mit vier Mann im Schnitt 5 Stunden am Tag geangelt und dabei ca. 15km Küste abgeangelt und alle haben nix gefangen. Das soll es wirklich geben. Nur, die anderen die zum Beispiel in Sandvig geangelt haben, hatten auch nix. Ausgenommen die Kinderstube. War ein heißer Tip im Angelgeschäft in Sonderburg, da dort so gut gefangen wurde. Hat man sich aber mit den Anglern, die seit drei Tagen im Wohnmobil dort standen unterhalten, ist da seit vier Tagen nichts gescheites raus gekommen. Aber ich finde es schön, das alle anderen, die 250km weiter weg sind, immer so gut bescheid wissen. :vik: 

Und morgen geht es wieder an die Küste. Natürlich mit Fanggarantie.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

So, nun muss ich doch noch mal einen besonderen Fang vom 2.5.2012 melden.
Ich war mit meinen Kindern eine Woche auf Fehmarn.
Meine Tochter(7) macht gerne mal ein paar Würfe mit dem Blinker. Mein  Sohn (10) hingegen ist schon relativ besessen vom Angeln, so wie ich. 
Nachdem also Freitag (28.4.) und Samstag (heftiges Wetter!)  mit nur einem Hornpieper (von mir gefangen) recht zäh verliefen, kam am Montag etwas Schwung in die Angelegenheit. Andre kam auch auf die Insel und hakte zwischen den Hornis eine 55+ Meerforelle, die allerdings nach einem gewaltigen Sprung wieder ausstieg. Da war das Adrenalin schon mal da.
Ich war immer noch am blinkern und hatte wenige Bisse, die ich aber leider alle nicht verwandeln konnte.
Das Wasser war voll mit Tobiasfischen und wir sahen reichlich Bewegung im Wasser.
Etwas verzweifelt baute ich dann auf Sbirolino um. 
Ich mag diese Angelart nicht so besonders 
Aber: der erste Biss blieb dann prompt hängen!
Es war zwar "nur" ein fetter Hornpieper, aber ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut, auch weil wir bis dahin überhaupt nichts fangen konnten. Ich fing Ihn mit Andres Flatwing-Eigenbau, von dem später noch die Rede sein soll. 
Es blieb an diesem Tag für mich bei dem einen Fisch, aber irgendwie hatte mich der neu entdeckte Angelplatz und der neu entdeckte Köder extrem motiviert.
Ausserdem rief Andre an, als ich wieder im Feriendomizil war und erzählte mir von seiner 
Mefo, die er am gleichen Tag an einem anderen Spot noch zwischen den Hornis rausgepickt hatte ^^. 
Es ging also was auf dieser tollen Insel!
Am Dienstag ging ich dann mit meinem Sohn wieder an den Strand mit den vielen Tobis.
Wir waren um 8 am Wasser, und es war vorher klar, dass wir nur bis 10 Uhr angeln konnten.
Die Sonne schien gut gelaunt und ich probierte weiter mit dem Sbiro und dem Flatwing-Tobi herum und wurde langsam sicherer. Irgendwann hatte mein Sohn keine Lust mehr auf den silbernen Horni-standard-Blinker und suchte sich den Hansen Silver Arrow (Tobiasfisch-Imitation) aus der Blinkerbox aus. Er entschied sich profimässig für einen Einzelhaken mit zwei Sprengringen. Eine gute Wahl: Die darauf folgende Stunde werden wir so schnell nicht vergessen. (Es war ca 9 Uhr.)Nach 10 Minuten rief er: "Ich hab einen!" und zog den ersten sauber gehakten Horni an Land. Wir haben uns tierisch gefreut und schnell den Fisch versorgt. 
Hoch motiviert prügelte ich den Sbiro auf neue Bestweiten, aber auch den nächsten Fisch fing mein Sohn. "Ich hab noch einen!", rief er. Ich antwortete:"gut", schaute nur kurz hin und sbirolinte weiter vor mich hin. Dann hatte er den Fisch bis auf zwei Meter ans Ufer herangekurbelt und brüllte: "MEERFORELLE!" Bevor ich noch irgendeinen schlauen Tipp absondern konnte,
lag  die Schönheit schon glänzend vor ihm im Sand. Von Drill konnte man nicht gerade sprechen.
Er hat das Teil einfach gnadenlos an Land gezogen. Die 12er Geflochtene & das 34er FC-Vorfach machten es möglich .
Es war die fetteste 47er, die ich je gesehen habe. Randvoll gefressen mit Tobis.
Unser Freudentänzchen hätte man mal filmen sollen. 
Jubelnd legten wir die Mefo neben den Horni und dankten Petrus für unser Angelglück.
Alle Mefo-Freunde mögen uns verzeihen, dass wir diesen besonderen Fisch der Ostsee entnommen haben. Es war seine erste Mefo, und das mit 10(!)….und er wohnt in Hamburg und nicht auf Bornholm, wie Udo Schroeters Sohn . 
Ausserdem bekamen wir an dem Abend Besuch zum Essen.
Doch es kam noch besser. Ich hatte gerade wieder den Sbiro rausgedroschen und kurbelte ihn über das Seegras, als es 30 Meter vom Ufer auch bei mir einschlug. 
Es war schnell klar, dass das auch eine Meerforelle war. Insgesamt 5 kräftige und hohe Sprünge und 4 energische Fluchten musste ich parieren, bis "meine" auch sehr gut genährte 52er an Land lag.
Andres Wunderköder sei Dank. Meine erste Meerforelle mit Sbiro! Au weia!
(Jetzt muss ich das wohl öfter probieren. :S)
Ich weiss nicht mehr, wie oft ich noch "geil, geil, geil" gesagt habe.
Der letzte Hornhecht, den mein Sohn dann noch fing, machte diese verrückte Stunde komplett.

Alle 7 Leute wurden beim Abendessen satt, und die 2 Hornpieper haben wir unseren Nachbarn geschenkt.
Was für ein Tag!


----------



## dirk.steffen (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Oh, oh, schon so früh für´s Leben "versaut" #d 

Glückwunsch zu Euren tollen Fischen und zu dem Super-Erlebnis!
Wo ist das Problem bei 47 cm? #c Der Fisch ist maßig (gerade in SH) und darf entnommen werden. Solange keiner davon  einen ganzen Sack voll mitnimmt, spricht ja überhaupt nix dagegen.


----------



## Donald84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@jari schöner bericht, klingt nach jeder menge spaß! dickes petri!!!

bei mir ging heute nur 1 horni an den haken...


----------



## maxe-hh (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Schöner Bericht, angeln ist schon was feines besonders solche Stunden sind unbezahlbar.

War gestern mit Erik los.
Wetter war super, mässiger Wind, Sonne, etwas Welle.
Nach 10min hatte ich den ersten Hornhecht, 5min später Erik dann. Nach längerer Fischpause hatte ich dann einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze von ner 40-45'er Mefo die aber unvollrichteter Dinge wieder abzog.
Bis in die Dämmerung passierte dann nix mehr. Wir konnten dann noch drei Dorsche fangen die alle wieder schwimmen durften aber ich hab glaub ich noch nie so nen Fetten Dorsch gesehen bei der Grösse wie mein ersten am gestrigen Abend.
War nen schöner Tag, es gab Fisch, er hat reichlich Spass gemacht und  die Hornhechte lasse ich mir heute Nachmittag schmecken.


----------



## Gemini (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Jari

Toller Bericht, hat Spass gemacht zu lesen!

Meine Tochter (4) lässt sich leider nur schwer motivieren (Mission Impossible) mal mit angeln zu kommen...


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Jari St. Pauli
Netter Bericht |supergri
Jetzt ist ist dein Sohn fürs Leben Infiziert


----------



## Stichling63 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Jari, na denn, Petri Heil #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Gestern, Heiligenhafen hinter Dazendorf. Von 16 bis 21 Uhr. Drei Hornhechtnachläufer und das war es. Ein Spinfischer neben mir, hatte noch zwei Hornhechte gefangen. Aber ab 20 Uhr sind die Forellen in 100m Abstand vom Ufer gesprungen. Und das nicht wenige.

Heute morgen noch mit einem Kollegen gesprochen. Sind mit vier Mann nach zwei Wochen DK gestern wieder gekommen. Jeder nur einen Fisch. Zwei Meerforellen und zwei Dorsche.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

sind am We nach 1 Woche von ALS zurück.
zu viert 3 untermassige, ein paar lüdde Austeiger
und nur eine 62 er für die Pfanne#c
Wetter war Top.......


----------



## Ines (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Schöner Bericht, Jari. Ein Doppel-Petri dir und deinem Sohn! #6


----------



## petripohl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@Jari St. Pauli
Wirklich richtig geiler Bericht.#6#6#6
Dickes Petri insbesondere an deinen Junior.
Hier nen Foto von meinem Junior mit seiner ersten Meerforelle.
Ich glaube er war damals 10 1/2.



Mal schauen ob Andre ihn nun auch bezüglich Fliegenfischen versaut (der Anfang ist zumindest gemacht.):q|uhoh::q
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



petripohl schrieb:


> @Jari St. Pauli
> Wirklich richtig geiler Bericht.#6#6#6
> Dickes Petri insbesondere an deinen Junior.
> Hier nen Foto von meinem Junior mit seiner ersten Meerforelle.
> ...


 

Hey, den Aufsteller habe ich irgendwie schon gesehen und dein Sohn ist doch mit der Fusselrute schon ganz gut. War in Kembs.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



petripohl schrieb:


> @Jari St. Pauli
> Wirklich richtig geiler Bericht.#6#6#6
> Dickes Petri insbesondere an deinen Junior.
> Hier nen Foto von meinem Junior mit seiner ersten Meerforelle.
> ...



Auch sehr schönes Foto. #6
Ich hätte in dem Alter auch gern jemanden gehabt, der mich zu so einem Fisch bringt.

Und... witzigerweise spricht mein Sohn schon länger vom Fliegenfischen, obwohl ich davon echt keine Ahnung habe
|uhoh:


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

so heute morgen von halb 7 bis 9uhr um flense gewesen....und was gabs???eine 35er mefo und drei hornis  ....die sind da voll am laichen...mhhhh...tschüssen


----------



## petripohl (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Hey, den Aufsteller habe ich irgendwie schon gesehen und dein Sohn ist doch mit der Fusselrute schon ganz gut. War in Kembs.



Tja wie klein die Welt doch ist... schön zu wissen wer sich hinter dem Nik Lovefield1 verbirgt.#h#6
Mein kurzer hat mich jetzt fast soweit... ich glaube ich brauch auch son Stock.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Timsfishing (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Moin, moin 
Ich war heut mit Danisfishing in der Brooker Ecke unterwegs. gefangen haben wir jeder nen Horni zudem gabs noch ein Paar Bisse und Nachläufer, von den Mefos fehlte jede Spur. Mit den Trutten wirds jetzt wohl schwierig aber ich gib die Hoffnung noch nicht auf#6
Gruß Tim


----------



## Martyin84 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Ich war heute auch los,von 16 bis 20uhr,die Hornis haben sich wie Kannibalen auf meinen Hansen flash gestürzt,,kämpfen tun die ja,,das muss man ihnen lassen#6 teilweise 3 bis 4 Hornis hinterm blinker hinterher geschwommen..

Aber nichts geht über pures Silber, Alu macht zu schnell schlapp!
Vielleicht könnte man den Meerforellen weiter draußen nachstellen,,mit nem Boot zum beispiel|rolleyes

oder halten die sich ständig im Uferbereich auf? #c


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Das ja mal ein geiler bericht #6und du muß dich bestimmt nicht verstecken wegen einer 47 cm meerforelle :cich hab welche gesehen die kloppen 30 ab in weissenhauss das ist viel schlimmer 
tolle fotos :vik:meld dich mal ich hab mittwoch frei :vik:
und sonntag geh ich mit m,altes sohn los danach ist der richtig versaut :q
papa ich möcht mehr geld


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Wann: Freitag, 11.05. 11:30 - 21:15 Uhr 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht / Wismarer Bucht
Wind: 4-5 bf SW / W
Womit: Blech, Hansen Flash grün-silber 26 gr. / Snap grün-weis und rot-schwarz 25 gr.
Was: 6 x Silber, allerdings Alulatten |rolleyes

Wollte eigentlich mit dem BB starten. Aber der Wind war dann doch etwas zu kräftig und zu allem Übel ließ das BB wieder leicht die Luft ab! |gr:
Genau für diese Fälle habe ich immer eine Alternative bereit. 
Also mußte die Spinnflitze den Tag retten.
Am Parkplatz traf ich noch einen "alten" Bekannten. #h
Und das in Begleitung! |bigeyes  :k
Wir stiefelten gemeinsam los. Er mit der Fliegenpeitsche ich mit der Spinnflitze. Einige Zupfer verrieten zickige Alulatten! 
Einen hammer harten Biß hatte ich noch. Mit Sicherheit von keiner Alulatte. |bigeyes Leider blieb der Fisch nicht hängen.
Zwei Alulatten habe ich dann doch entnommen. Mein Begleiter mußte leider schon wieder los. Lieben Gruß noch mal an dieser Stelle. #h  Ach ja. Und danke nochmal für die Garnelenfliege. #6
Ich ging watender weise weiter. Gegen 16:00 Uhr hatte ich wieder Fischkontakt. Zwischenzeitlich verwendete ich den Hansen Flash mit Einzelhaken und roter Hornhechtschlaufe. Ich drillte den Fisch zügig ran und vor meinen Füßen sah ich eine untermaßige Mefo. |bigeyes Ihre Zähnchen hatten sich in der Seide verbissen. Bei der Handlandung befreite sie sich kurz entschlossen selbst. #6
Eine ganze Weile passierte nichts mehr und ich entschloß mich, eine ausgiebige Pause zu machen. Einfach nur die tolle Natur auf mich wirken zu lassen. Das ganze bei lecker Stulle, Snack und Kaltgetränk (alkoholfrei  ).
Langsam setzte die Dämmerung ein und ich schritt, ob der Erwartung auf ein paar Dorschen oder einer Mefo, in die Ostsee zu meinem Spot. Es war inzwischen 20:15 Uhr. Gleich hatte ich Fischkontakt. Allerdings war es wieder "nur" ein Hornhecht. Ein Weiterer folgte postwendend. Um 21:00 Uhr durchfuhr ein mächtiger Schlag meine Rute. |bigeyesDie Rollenbremse schreite auf! Der Anhieb kam prombt. In diesem Moment schoß eine große Mefo, ich schätzte sie auf ü 70, aus den Fluten. Und das in voller Länge. Was für ein Bild!!! |bigeyes Doch was war das!!! Die Schur erschlaffte und der Fisch war weg.! |gr: Es sollte einfach nicht sein. Die Dorsche ließen sich dann auch nicht mehr sehen, zumal anschließend plötzlich einsetzender "Krautzug" ständig für Gemüsebeilage sorgte. Also beendete ich die Tour und schritt von meinem Stein, den ich zuvor erklommen hatte. Leider sah ich den spitzen Stein daneben im Wasser nicht. Ich merkte ihn nur sehr nachdrücklich. Fluchend und humpelnd stolperte ich den Strand entlag in Richtung Auto. Der Tag war irgendwie besch.... |gr:

Euch allen ein
TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## immerfänger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Hallo Rolf,
jeder Tag am Wasser ist schön und dein Bericht auch#6
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Steinbuttt (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Hallo Rolf,

Petri zu den Hornis!

Wieder ein netter Bericht, sehr schön geschrieben! Es macht jedesmal großen Spaß Deine Berichte zu lesen, auch wenn es mal nicht so gut gelaufen ist! 
Aber Kopf Hoch, die Ü70er holst Du Dir dann beim nächsten Mal, ich drücke Dir da jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

War gestern auch wieder mal los.Von 13h-23h...in Südjütland.Der Wasserstand war extrem niedrig,der Wind aus Norwest machte es uns nicht leicht,das Blech auf Weite zu bringen....ein Schnurbogen sondergleichen brachte den einen oder anderen Hänger.Ne windgeschütze Bucht gesucht....erster Wurf...Alulattendoublette...Blech+Springerfliege...hatte ich noch nicht....abgefahren als beide sprangen...einzig die Landung war etwas schwierig...beide schossen kreuz und quer....nach etlichen Hornpiepern verging mir die Lust,Spotwechsel.....brachte auch nix....gegen 18h30 ab in den "Dorschpuff"....:q ....und wie immer es war grandios an dem Riff.Einzig und allein die Größe stimmte nicht,daher no pics,zu zweit waren es und und bei 40 Stück in 2,5h...von 20cm bis 63cm....ingesamt gingen 6 mit nach Hause....
Es ist immer eine kleine Entschädigung,wenn es bei der Mefo nicht so läuft.....zur Zeit ist es wirklich nicht einfach finde ich....


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: Freitag, 11.04. 11:30 - 21:15 Uhr
> Wo: Lübecker Bucht / Wismarer Bucht
> Leider sah ich den spitzen Stein daneben im Wasser nicht. Ich merkte ihn nur sehr nachdrücklich. Fluchend und humpelnd stolperte ich den Strand entlag in Richtung Auto. Der Tag war irgendwie besch.... |gr:
> Rolf #h


 

Moin Rolf, solch einen Fehltritt hatte ich vor einigen Wochen!
Bei mir stieg eine fette Süsse ein, ich stand zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch auf einem Stein, um den Fisch besser landen zu können verlies ich das gutste Teil und drillte den Fisch im Rückwärtsgang, voll konzentriert und voller Freude bemerkte ich nicht den riesigen Felsen der mir den Weg versperrte. Es kam wie es kommen mußte, ich stolperte und tauchte komplett unter, die Gerte fest in der Hand und was soll ich Dir sagen, ich total durchnässt und glücklich, denn die Süsse hatte sich wärend ich stürzte und die Schnur erschlaffte nicht ausklinken können,...reingehauen Maik


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@ Wolfgang und Heiko, #h

Danke euch beiden für das Lob.  |rotwerden
Es soll ja auch unterhaltsam sein. Der Meinung bin ich zu mindest. 
Ich hätte noch einige weitere Details zum Besten geben können, aber dann wär´s vielleicht "zu unterhaltsam" geworden. :q
Mit dem Fuß geht´s schon wieder. Alles halb so schlimm.  Nur die Hälfte der Strecke (ca. 1 km) zum Auto über Steine und losen Sand waren nicht sooo lustig. #d
Und ehrlich gesagt. Die ü 70 Mefo hätte ich mir auch gegönnt. :q:m
Vorläufig wird´s erstmal nichts mehr mit der Ostsee. 
Ab Juni dann wieder am Niederrhein auf Zander. #6

Euch allen noch ein "Petri Heil" und
TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Moin Rolf, solch einen Fehltritt hatte ich vor einigen Wochen!
> Bei mir stieg eine fette Süsse ein, ich stand zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch auf einem Stein, um den Fisch besser landen zu können verlies ich das gutste Teil und drillte den Fisch im Rückwärtsgang, voll konzentriert und voller Freude bemerkte ich nicht den riesigen Felsen der mir den Weg versperrte. Es kam wie es kommen mußte, ich stolperte und tauchte komplett unter, die Gerte fest in der Hand und was soll ich Dir sagen, ich total durchnässt und glücklich, denn die Süsse hatte sich wärend ich stürzte und die Schnur erschlaffte nicht ausklinken können,...reingehauen Maik



Hi Maik, #h
Na das ist doch gaaaanz was anderes. :q
Erst eine "tolle" Erfrischung und dann noch ein glückliches Ende. 
Dann noch mal nachträglich ein fettes Petri zum Ostseesilber! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Sepp Meier (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Wann: Samstag, 12.05. 13:30 - 22:00 Uhr 
 Wo: Bei Dahme
 Wind: viel, von hinten
 Womit: Snaps 30g blau/silber und 25g rot/schwarz
 Was: 2 x Mefo (49 und ~30), 2 x Dorsch (49 und ~35) und eine Alulatten; meine Kollegen hatten auch noch 2 Alulatten

Das war mal ein grandioser Tag. Wind und Wetter war zwar nicht grade toll, aber die Fische mochten es offensichtlich. Die erste Mefo hatte ich relativ direkt nachmittags, meine größte bisher und insgesamt erst Nr. 3  Dann relativ lange nichts außer vielleicht mal nem Hornhecht/Anfasser. Gegen Dunkelheit, so um halb 10 gings dann wieder ab. Hatte dann relativ schnell hintereinander die beiden Dorsche und die kleine Mefo, vielleicht wäre noch mehr gegangen, aber meine Anfänger-Kollegen in Penny-Qualitäts-Wathosen konnten vor lauter Wasser- und Kälteeinbruch nicht mehr weiterbeissen...  So musste ich dann (aber durchaus zufrieden) den Heimweg antreten.


----------



## Martyin84 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Wann: Samstag, 12.05. 13:30 - 22:00 Uhr
> Wo: Bei Dahme
> Wind: viel, von hinten
> Womit: Snaps 30g blau/silber und 25g rot/schwarz
> Was: 2 x Mefo (49 und ~30), 2 x Dorsch (49 und ~35) und eine Alulatten; meine Kollegen hatten auch noch 2 Alulatten



Petri Heil zu dem guten Fang,,,endlich mal wieder ein Lichtblick,das die Mefos doch noch im Flachen beißen:m


----------



## reloop34 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

hallo ...

sagt mal , hat man eventuell ende mai - mitte juni 

noch glück eine mefo zu fangen ? #c eher wohl nicht ...

oder nur abends / Nachts ...

fahre bald nach DK..

Thx


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

moinsen.....heute morgen war ich mal los  rund um flense.nach diversen hornis,habe ich ne dicke 40er erwischt.nach nem fototermin durfte sie natürlich wieder schwimmen.heute abend versuch ich vielleicht nochmal mein glück auf dorsch...tschüssen und bis demnächst david


----------



## VolkerH (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Wann: Freitag, 11.05. von 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr 
Wo: Fehmarn/ Wallnau
Wind: 4-5 bf SW / W
Womitilker blau-silber 40 gr. 
Was: 1 x Silber von 50cm

War mit meinem Enkel am Strand, und es hat geklappt!! :vik:

Gruß Volker


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



reloop34 schrieb:


> hallo ...
> 
> sagt mal , hat man eventuell ende mai - mitte juni
> 
> ...



Um den Sonnenauf- und Untergang herum hat man immer Chancen, eine Meerforelle zu erwischen.
Ich habe meine erste im August früh morgens auf Falster gefangen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die Wassertemperatur im Uferbereich im Sommer zu warm für einen dauerhaften Aufenthalt der Fische. Es halten sich aber viele Futtertiere dort auf. Deswegen kommen die Mefos gerne mal für ein Stündchen vorbei und verpieseln sich dann wieder ins Tiefe. Also such Dir ne Stelle mit tiefem Wasser in Ufernähe.
Achte auf viel Nahrung im Wasser und Seegras/Blasentang/Steine etc.. Du solltest abends/nachts/morgens angeln. Tagsüber kannst Du meiner Ansicht nach bis auf wenige Stellen im Sommer total vergessen.
Mann kann blinkern, aber besser ist noch, Garnelenimitationen mit Sbiro oder Fliegenpeische anzubieten. Tobis gehen auch gut. Super Beifang in der dänischen Ostsee um Falster: Barsche, und keine kleinen


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



reloop34 schrieb:


> hallo ...
> 
> sagt mal , hat man eventuell ende mai - mitte juni
> 
> ...


du kannst das ganze jahr mefos fangen 
nur der köder im wasser bringt dir fisch


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

:q





Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Um den Sonnenauf- und Untergang herum hat man immer Chancen, eine Meerforelle zu erwischen.
> Ich habe meine erste im August früh morgens auf Falster gefangen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die Wassertemperatur im Uferbereich im Sommer zu warm für einen dauerhaften Aufenthalt der Fische. Es halten sich aber viele Futtertiere dort auf. Deswegen kommen die Mefos gerne mal für ein Stündchen vorbei und verpieseln sich dann wieder ins Tiefe. Also such Dir ne Stelle mit tiefem Wasser in Ufernähe.
> Achte auf viel Nahrung im Wasser und Seegras/Blasentang/Steine etc.. Du solltest abends/nachts/morgens angeln. Tagsüber kannst Du meiner Ansicht nach bis auf wenige Stellen im Sommer total vergessen.
> Mann kann blinkern, aber besser ist noch, Garnelenimitationen mit Sbiro oder Fliegenpeische anzubieten. Tobis gehen auch gut. Super Beifang in der dänischen Ostsee um Falster: Barsche, und keine kleinen


 sag mal mein süssen woher weiß du eigentlich das die mefos für eine std unter land kommen :qwenn du mir jetzt noch die uhrzeit sagen kannst dann ist ja alles in ordnung 
eine std fischen 1 fisch und tschüß 
und ich muß nicht die ganze nacht auf ne doofe mefo warten


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



VolkerH schrieb:


> Wann: Freitag, 11.05. von 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr
> Wo: Fehmarn/ Wallnau
> Wind: 4-5 bf SW / W
> Womitilker blau-silber 40 gr.
> ...


 was hast du der denn erzählt die reiß ja ganz schön das maul auf :qpetri


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q
> sag mal mein süssen woher weiß du eigentlich das die mefos für eine std unter land kommen :qwenn du mir jetzt noch die uhrzeit sagen kannst dann ist ja alles in ordnung
> eine std fischen 1 fisch und tschüß
> und ich muß nicht die ganze nacht auf ne doofe mefo warten



jo, also die sind eigentlich immer von 3:46 bis 4:46 da. Hast Du das noch gar nicht gemerkt? :q


----------



## dirk.steffen (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

@ Rolf:
Wie immer schöner Bericht :q
Hat ja fast noch geklappt mit einer silbernen Schönheit ;-)
Ich hab mich jetzt wieder auf das Süßwasserangeln geschmissen |uhoh:
Vlt. sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Sommer |wavey:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Moin Leute,

gestern morgen:
5:00 Uhr Eckernförder Bucht. (Das zweite Fischfoto ist natürlich später am Tag)
Für mich völlig neuer Spot.
Erster (!) Wurf mit dem Silver Arrow Tobi Blinker.
50 cm Ostseesilber!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 
Ich war eigentlich noch gar nicht richtig wach. Hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Danach noch 7 Hornis und Mefo Kleinkindergarten. Geiler Tag! Das Foto vom Kollegen mit der Fusselpeitsche 
ist drekt nach dem Fang. Reingehauen.  #h


----------



## elbetaler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Gestern, vor Brook (Lübecker Bucht), konnte ich eine 48iger Mefo überlisten. Ich war mit meinem Kumpel nicht direkt auf Mefo aus, eher wollten wir den Dorschen nachstellen. Nach diversen Horni-Attacken stiegen auch Dorsche auf den schnell geführten Blinker ein. Und bei einem schulbuchmäßigen Einholstopp (ca. 2sec.) und 4m Wassertiefe gabs den Biss. Der Drill war nun was ganz anderes! Lange Fluchten und Power! Einfach nur GEIL!
Übrigens waren wir mit meinem Boot unterwegs und gebissen hat die Forelle kurz nach 8 Uhr.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## OssiHWI (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Moin Männer!

Da es hier von MeFo-Anglern nur so wimmelt - HIER habe ich mal einen Bericht zur "2.Nacht der Meerforelle" verfasst, an der ich gestern teilgenommen habe. Vielleicht ist ja jemand unter den Lesern die bis zum Schluss vor Ort waren! Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen!


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Sauber jan dickes petri


----------



## Tench 01 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

We an der Mecklenburger-Küste verbracht aber ausser Alulatten gab es kein Silber:cFür mich ruht die Mefo-Peitsche aber im Spätsommer wird nochmal angegriffen!


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> @ Rolf:
> Wie immer schöner Bericht :q
> Hat ja fast noch geklappt mit einer silbernen Schönheit ;-)
> Ich hab mich jetzt wieder auf das Süßwasserangeln geschmissen |uhoh:
> Vlt. sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Sommer |wavey:



Vielen Dank, Dirk. |rotwerden

Wie hieß doch gleich noch mal der See, auf dem wir letztes Jahr waren!? |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht können wir das ja noch mal wiederholen. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Tja, wie hieß der noch? #q Muß mal schauen, wo das Böötchen liegt |supergri
Hab Mitte Juli 3 Wochen frei :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott! Ich sitze hier gerade fassungslos in meinem Auto auf dem Parkplatz auf Fehmarn.
Der Tag war toll, keine Frage. 1x Mefo 41cm (Ja ich weiss, manche setzen die zurück, ich halt heute nicht.) 1000 Hornis, davon 3 mitgenommen.
Bisse ohne Ende, geiles Wetter, AAAAABEER
ich hab eben fast 2 Minuten eine 70+ Mefo gedrillt und bin dabei 50 m neben Ihr am Ufer entlang gelaufen, die war FETT! ^^ 
Sie war schon recht müde, als sie sich noch einmal zu einem Richtungswechsel entschloss, ZACK! Blinker ab, Schnur schlaff! Und Tschüss. Ich kotz gleich.





.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

petri,
ich kann da mitfühlen-ist mir vor ca 3wochen passiert, wäre meine erste ü70 gewesen-sie war soo knapp vor´m kescher#q
man hab ich geschimpft...
da ist die freude über alle anderen fische schnell verflogen|uhoh:

die kommt wieder...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Mai 2012)

Grmpfzgrbf....&@!!::/#*#%
Sorry, es kommt immer noch Rauch aus meinen Ohren.


----------



## Ines (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Na, hast du dich mittlerweile beruhigt, Jan? |supergri Lass dir die Kleine schmecken!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



Ines schrieb:


> Na, hast du dich mittlerweile beruhigt, Jan? |supergri Lass dir die Kleine schmecken!



Ich bin noch leicht benommen von dem Megastau bei Jenfeld. |uhoh: Mann war das heiss im Auto.
Meine Familie kriegt heute ne Fischplatte, das wird mich entschädigen. Geht schon wieder, danke. |rolleyes


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Trotz des Frustes, Petri :g


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

moin, mal die 69er vom letzten freitag
(wir stellen unsere bilder ja fast nur in der rostocker ecke ein...)

da geht noch was männers!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

fettes petri, schöner fisch............nur wer angelt fängt fische ;-)


----------



## Timsfishing (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Moin Leute,
ich war heut mal wieder mit Danisfishing los.
Wo:Warkenhagen
Wann:7-12 Uhr.
Eigentlich waren wir auf Hornis aus, aber aus Vorsicht hab ich meinen Blinker nicht mit Silkekrogen, sondern mit einem Drilling am ca fünf cm langen Mono Arm bestückt. Eine Gute Entscheidung wie sich rausstellen sollte denn zwischen einigen Hornhechten blieben auch zwei Mefos daran hängen. Die erste biss um ca 7:05 Uhr und die Zweite um ca 9:30 Uhr. Keine Riesen zwar (die Erste ca 23cm und die Zweite 41cm), aber es zeigt das noch was geht. 
Ach ja und der Faden bleibt erst mal zu Hause.   
Petri an alle Fänger:vik:
Gruß Tim


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin, mal die 69er vom letzten freitag
> (wir stellen unsere bilder ja fast nur in der rostocker ecke ein...)
> 
> da geht noch was männers!



Wow |bigeyes

Wie geil.


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

Jan ich verspreche dir du wirst noch ein geilen fisch fangen :vik:und weiß warum du bis genug los und fängst fische die kommt wieder nicht über 70 aber ne mitte 60 ist auch der hammer #6was machst du nächstes weekend 
:q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin, mal die 69er vom letzten freitag
> (wir stellen unsere bilder ja fast nur in der rostocker ecke ein...)
> 
> da geht noch was männers!



schön auf STRIPPER #6
einer meiner Lieblingsblinker für die Ostsee.....
Petri Heil !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

nö, stripper 22gr.

aber seit tagen/nächten kein mefo kontakt mehr...
egal, ob westlich, östlich, oder vor rostock...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*



observer schrieb:


> nö, stripper 22gr.
> 
> aber seit tagen/nächten kein mefo kontakt mehr...
> egal, ob westlich, östlich, oder vor rostock...




stimmt habs im Hirn verdreht,thx für die Korrektur


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

moin, gestern gab´s zum mai abschluss noch mal ein paar fische vom belly, ca 10 hornis, 10 dorsche und 2 forellen-es gab auch buckelnde, springende und raubende forellen im umkreis von ca 10m ums belly, als ich gerade damit beschäftigt war nen quer gehakten mitt 60er dorsch müde zu machen|uhoh:, sah ja geil aus, aber als er oben war, waren die trutten auch schon wieder wech...


----------



## MeFo_83 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2012*

nachtrag |rolleyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErfelM1WKc


----------

